

Lean Startup - Extreme Version - thecombjelly
http://thintz.com/essays/lean-startup-extreme

======
patio11
Are you solving a problem that people have and are willing to pay to get
solved? I think that is one of the core insights from Lean Startups. Having a
MVP done in a day is nice, but it will probably end up being tossed a week
from now, and then you only have another week of runway.

I wish you the best, but would not advise your course of action to anyone. It
is ridiculously dangerous and strictly inferior to either freelancing&startup
or dayjob&startup at the stage you're currently in. (Since you can be doing
anything during a "wait and see" stage, you might as well be getting paid.)

~~~
mattm
Agree. I'm currently not working and mainly focusing on building some products
but my runway is about 10 months. Even with that I have been putting some
effort into marketing myself and getting some interviews for work. With
building a business, there is a much longer lag time between building the
product and earning revenue compared to working for somebody else.

If you're down to $200, you need money now. Take up freelancing for the
minimum number of hours that will cover your expenses. You should still have
plenty of time left over to work on your ideas.

------
sblank
Thomas is going to get the cheapest and quickest entrepreneurial education
available. Continual customer contact, fail fast, fail cheap, iterate. In two
sentences he encapsulates most of the Customer Development philosophy:

"1. now had something out there that people could actually use (and hopefully
pay for)

2...now had my mind cleared of a lot that I didn't even realize was clogging
it."

Entrepreneurship is a contact sport - No guts no glory.

